# Sunapee 02/10/2012 - pics



## bobbutts (Feb 11, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * 02/10/2012

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sunapee

*Conditions: * Groomed

*Trip Report: * Got out for the afternoon, beautiful blue skies, temps above 40 and cold (not melting) loose granular snow.  Full lot but short line or walk on the express, walk on all other lifts.   Fast cruising conditions, not bad at all, got more scraped by 4.  Was thinking about Cannon but went to Sunapee last minute to find milder temps. 

Was a race in progress on Lynx:






Love the "Snowboard Only" rack:





Seeded bumps:















Coverage not looking so good on the non-ski trail / no snowmaking lift-line under the Sunapee Express:





Better where it's maintained:





Sunbowl Chair nearly empty, ice patch gleaming up top:





Typical "crowd" at the Sunapee Express:





Obligatory lake shot:


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the report. The lake shot is nice. Looks like the lake finally froze. Did you see any people on the ice?
With so little natural snow, open ice skating would be really good. Distance skating over good ice is a really great experience. But with temps oscilating around the 32 F, it's difficult to trust the ice. 
Any open ice skaters on this forum?


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah I think it's a go for ice activities.. Don't blame me when you fall in though.  There seem to be fishing shacks up and I caught a glimpse of people ice sailing from the road when I was driving up.

Uploaded a full sized zoom lens picture of the ice from Sunapee so you can see much more detail, it's 2 megs+ so not embedding here


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> *Date(s) Skied: * 02/10/2012
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: * Sunapee
> 
> ...


----------



## Abubob (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like it was hardly crowded at all. Was it as sparsely populated as it looks in your photos. I like the lake shot btw. That's must be why its obligatory.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 12, 2012)

I was there Friday as well (with the Elementary School kids).  Beautiful day weatherwise.  

Powhunter, bump lines look nice, but they don't feel so good.  Rock hard.  Took a run down them on a demo pair of Elan 999s and my daughters 38" poles.  That didn't go so well :lol:.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to officially recommend staying off the ice

Cell phone call helps save snowmobile riders after fall through Winnipesaukee ice


----------



## Beast_Ed (Feb 13, 2012)

Those bumps are gonna be great, once they get a little bit of snow on them.  If they do that is.

Someone please PM me when it snows !  I want to shred those bumps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Powhunter, bump lines look nice, but they don't feel so good.  Rock hard.



Strip Club bumps.  Nice to look at, but don't touch em'.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol strip club bumps

Those look great anyway.  Almost looks like rollers with troughs cut in them


----------

